# Irix lenses now fully compatible with the Canon EOS R



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 2, 2019)

> From Irix:
> We would like to announce and confirm that there are no issues with Irix lenses, as regards their general operation for the Canon EF mount in their current line-up when used on the Canon EOS R camera, and as released by the Canon Corporation via their Canon EOS R Adapter (Canon EF to Canon EOS R mount).
> Thanks to this, it is possible to control the aperture from the camera, information about the distance transmitted to which the lens is focused, and to save full information about the exposure parameters in the EXIF format.
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 2, 2019)

I've tried manually focusing with my R while hand holding the camera, and even with focus peaking, the results are disappointing. On a tripod, I can do very well. I don't have any MF lenses that feed back electronically, so I can't try the focus guide, but I expect the same poor results, because depending on the lens to precisely tell you the distance to the subject is not going to be all that accurate. I have tried the focus guide on my Canon AF lenses by putting them in MF mode, but I can't get sharp focus like autofocus does. Its merely a matter of tolerance, and the same reason that the dot tune method of AFMA has more inaccuracy than I'd like.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jan 2, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I've tried manually focusing with my R while hand holding the camera, and even with focus peaking, the results are disappointing. On a tripod, I can do very well. I don't have any MF lenses that feed back electronically, so I can't try the focus guide, but I expect the same poor results, because depending on the lens to precisely tell you the distance to the subject is not going to be all that accurate. I have tried the focus guide on my Canon AF lenses by putting them in MF mode, but I can't get sharp focus like autofocus does. Its merely a matter of tolerance, and the same reason that the dot tune method of AFMA has more inaccuracy than I'd like.



Is there a difference in manual focus accuracy between RF and EF lenses or are they comparable in their accuracy in manual focus?


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 2, 2019)

This would be something important to improve with a firmware update. And hopefully it's a feature that will evolve release by release.
Good question about RF being any better than EF, including third party.


----------



## bod (Jan 3, 2019)

I have only just purchased an EOS R via a NY discount special so I have not used mine enough yet. However I hired one last year specifically to see how useful the MF aids were on the camera/EVF when focusing close up on small subjects. I found that my hit rate was very high if I used zoom in the EVF to focus. Yes I agree that the focus peaking tolerance is wider as regards nailing focus on a desired point but I find it very helpful to visualise where the plan of focus is in the scene, for example when tilting a TSE lens.

Your comments about the focus guides are interesting. I had assumed that when the guides coincide and illuminate green that this was akin to focus assist confirming that focus has been achieved with a DSLR and was based on the camera evaluating the sharpness of the image. Are you referring to the indication with the guides when your desired subject is out of focus as to whether you are focused too close or too far must use information from the lens? Can you please expand on how the focus guides work?


----------



## dwilz (Jan 3, 2019)

Random Orbits said:


> Is there a difference in manual focus accuracy between RF and EF lenses or are they comparable in their accuracy in manual focus?


I'm manually focusing a Zeiss 50mm f/1.7 with my R and not having any issues. The focus peaking is working well for me.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 3, 2019)

dwilz said:


> I'm manually focusing a Zeiss 50mm f/1.7 with my R and not having any issues. The focus peaking is working well for me.


Everything I’ve tried manual focusing with the R has been 100% accurate on non-moving subjects.


----------



## mb66energy (Jan 4, 2019)

"and even with focus peaking, the results are disappointing": Are you doing macro or close focus work and use Servo AF with AF "on"?
In that case maybe it is the problem I encountered with MF or one shot AF in macro / closeup at high apertures: After focusing I move a little bit and the distance between lens and object doesn't fit. With tripod you have "laboratory" conditions so "one shot MF" works well.

"One shot MF" is a source of unfocused images but after some trial and error I used the classical "move the camera along the optical axis"-technique and shutter was released when focus peaking was visible in the region of interest.

Just yesterday I put my M50 and the EF-M 32 @ f/1.4 in MF mode to find out, WHICH regions of the image will be sharp and it worked well. The object size was about 50 x 70mm so DOF was very thin.

One caveat of (Canons?) focus peaking is that it is only sensitive to vertical lines (in landscape orientation) - in my experience the quality of the focus peaking varies between different subjects.

Hopefully not too many trivial remarks - just my 2ct.


----------

